# how do u feed frozen food to ur fish?



## resRfun

Sorry if this is such an annoying question, but ive been feeding flake food to my fish for about 3 weeks, and when i went back to the store, the guys told me to feed them "frozen brine shirmp, one cube per day". So i got this stuff, but how do i feed them to my fish? The cubes look frozen and feel frozen, so do i just drop ONE WHOLE CUBE right out the freezer into the tank? And whille this also supply my anemone as well?

Thanks alot


----------



## 1077

Many people take a small cup of aquarium water and drop the cube into it to thaw. One cube is quite a bit but if you have numerous fish perhaps it is called for.


----------



## Pasfur

I don't know how many fish you have, but one cube is a LOT of brine shrimp. If you use the cube packs, here is how i would do it...

Put a cube of brine shrimp in a small cup. Add an inch of water. Allow the brine to thaw in the water. It will break about into hundreds of individual brine shrimps. 

You can then pour the brine into the aquarium, a little bit at a time, allowing you to control how much you give per feeding. A single cube will probably provide a single feeding to 10 fish, depending on size of fish and how often you feed.

I personally feed my aquarium 4 times per day, and brine shrimp accounts for several feedings per week. It is especially effective for new fish, because the scent is difficult for them to resist eating. 

Remember, especially with marine fish, you want to feed a WIDE variety of foods. You need at least 4 or 5 different sources of food to mimic what they are eating in nature. 

I have 6 total foods, which i alternate. Julian Sprung's Sea Veggies, which is dried seaweed; Ocean Nutrition Formula Two Pellets, which contains spirulina and garlic; Tetra Color as a color enhancer; Prime Reef, a blend of plankton, squid, salmon, plankton, kelp, and clams; Forumla One, a staple flake with algaes and seafoods; and frozen Brine Shrimp. 

I believe the large majority of long term problems in marine aquariums are due to inadequate variety in the diet.

Sorry to be long winded. Good luck with the tank.


----------



## resRfun

well i only have 2 fish in my tank, so i guess a whole cube could last me a week XD. Once i thaw it in a cup, can i go freeze it again to save it for later? Or do i just leave it out?


----------



## jeaninel

I would cut the frozen cube in half with a knife and thaw it in a cup of tank water. Put the other half back in the package in the freezer.


----------



## Pasfur

I agree. I would not thaw out the entire cube at a time. I allow it to thaw, and then reuse it for another feeding the same day or following morning. I keep it cold in the fridge, but do not re-freeze.


----------



## mrtarvis2000

I usually just drop a cube of frozen food in my smaller sized fish net , and run in under some luke warm tap water , it will thaw the chunk out and it will allow you to just tip the net over and feed your fish that way. its quick and easy and you dont have to wait for anything to that , ive never had any problems doing it this way , and ive been doing it for a about a year. my fish are all strong and very healthy.


----------



## Pasfur

mrtarvis2000 said:


> I usually just drop a cube of frozen food in my smaller sized fish net , and run in under some luke warm tap water , it will thaw the chunk out and it will allow you to just tip the net over and feed your fish that way. its quick and easy and you dont have to wait for anything to that , ive never had any problems doing it this way , and ive been doing it for a about a year. my fish are all strong and very healthy.


Not a bad idea. This would also reduce the amount of waste introduced into the aquarium, which you get using my method. Hmm. Simple idea. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## iamntbatman

For my frozen food in my FW tanks, I use a shotglass. I just drop the food in the glass and dunk it in the tank water. I usually let it sit out for about 45 minutes to an hour so that it comes to roughly room temperature. Depending on the tank, I either dump it straight in (so it sinks right to the bottom for bottom feeders), pour it slowly (for upper level and mid level fish) or use an eyedropper to suck it up and target feed certain fish.


----------

